# Free Museums, Science Centers, Botanical Gardens admission for BofA CC/Debit holders



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2012)

Enjoy complimentary general admission to 150 museums, science centers, botanical gardens and more.

1.  View participating cultural institutions at www.bankofamerica.com/artsonus

2.  Visit on the first FULL weekend (Sat./Sun.) of any month.

3.  Present your photo ID and Bank of America of Merrill Lynch credit or debit card upon arrival.

4.  One free general admission to card holder.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 10, 2012)

We have been using this program for the past 3 -4 years.  Have seen some wonderful places for free with our Bank of America cards!  (Shedd Aquarium in Chicago, Intrepid in NYC, Aquarium in La Jolla, California, and our local favorite, Meijer Gardens and Sculpture Park in Grand Rapids, MI)


----------



## klpca (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Denise. I never knew about this program. This would be useful in the travel forum too.

Included on the list for San Diego is the Birch Aquarium, which I highly recommend. It's great for kids and in a beautiful location.


----------



## presley (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, a museum that my daughter has been wanting to go to is on that list. I can't wait to tell her.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 11, 2012)

We've taken advantage of this over the last several years.  The number of participating museums seems to be smaller these days, but I'm not complaining.  It's a great deal.  And if your spouse and you both have ATM cards, you both get in for free.


----------

